# [2015] II Has Begun Promoting "Choose 2" Program



## Beefnot (Jul 13, 2015)

Interval's new Choose 2 program, II's replacement to the XYZ Type I program, has begun being advertised on II's Home page. Some details below.

*Introducing... Choose 2*

*Because 2 vacations are better than 1*

With Interval's Choose2 program, you can turn your confirmed exchange into two seven-day vacations without giving up another week or any additional points. Reserve a second unit and bring along some friends, or extend your vacation for another week. You Choose! 

Choose2 is available to members who have a confirmed exchange with a future check-in date. This can be an exchange you have already confirmed … or confirm an exchange today! Your Choose2 vacation can then be booked at select destinations either during the same week or the week after the initial exchange checks in.

Sample Choose2 destinations, typically available for check-in within the next 60 - 90 days, include:

• Orlando, Florida
• Las Vegas, Nevada
• Cancún, Mexico
• Williamsburg, Virginia
• Canary Islands, Spain

Questions? Please read our FAQs here>>

You'll need to book your Choose2 vacation before the check-in date of your confirmed exchange,
so call *800.622.4340* today and ask to Choose2.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 13, 2015)

With this promotion and the system wide AC deposits, seems like they have lots of excess inventory. Theories why?


----------



## TSPam (Jul 13, 2015)

hi,
i just came to post about this and saw it already posted. 
The Faq doesn't talk about the size of the unit for the choose2. People have posted that it is the size of the exchange but it doesn't say it anywhere. The old xyz was based on the size of the deposit. I hope this new one is based on the size of the initial exchange.

Pam


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 13, 2015)

So if you have a confirmed exchange you automatically get this?  I'm confused, I guess I will need to read up on it a bit more.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So if you have a confirmed exchange you automatically get this?  I'm confused, I guess I will need to read up on it a bit more.



You automatically qualify for it, you still have to call to book the second week.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 13, 2015)

Isn't this much more limited than the XYZ exchange in that you can only book a unit for the same or consecutive week as your initial exchange? That's great if you want to bring family and friends, or extend your vacation, but not as flexible as the XYZ was.

So, is XYZ total history now?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2015)

> Q. Does the Choose2 week have to be at the same resort?
> A. *No, the Choose2 week can be at another resort, based on availability.*
> Q. Does the Choose2 week have to be during the same week?
> A. No, the Choose2 week can be either concurrent to or immediately consecutive after the initial
> ...



Per the published q and a, the second week has to be in a location on the grid and it has to be concurrent or consecutive to the other week booked.  It doesn't have to be at the same resort (first week can be anywhere) and then you apparently can use eplus to retrade the first week to a different week.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 13, 2015)

^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^   ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^ 

Understood, I'm just saying I'm not very excited about this because it's not an on par replacement for the XYZ exchanges. You can still get two weeks out of one (with two exchange fees, of course), but having to book the second week concurrent or consecutive with your original exchange, makes it less useful to me - unless I wanted (and could get) a second week at the resort I exchanged into. I buy ePlus as insurance, or to upgrade if a better unit becomes available. I can think of few instances that I'd want to exchange and buy an ePlus with the intention of trading later (using online search only), just to get a second, very limited (by week and location) unit with "Choose 2". There are always cheap getaways that give me more flexibility to go to Orlando, Las Vegas, Williamsburg...

I can see this would work great if you give weeks to family or friends to use. _"Hey! We're going to Maui, you can take your family to Orlando while we're gone."_


----------



## Cindala (Jul 13, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> and Per the published q and a, the second week has to be in a location on the grid



Where is this grid? Or do they have a list of locations that you can use Choose2 at?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2015)

grid is only available to agents.  It sounds like it is mostly the Orlando, Vegas, Branson, non summer Williamsburg, Mexico type grid.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 13, 2015)

davidvel said:


> With this promotion and the system wide AC deposits, seems like they have lots of excess inventory. Theories why?



There is one clear reason. When times are tough, like the recent recession, there is excess available inventory everywhere, but mostly in shoulder and off season. When times are pretty good, like the present day, there is plenty of excess inventory during the off season (and some shoulder) in high supply areas. They build up those high supply areas to satisfy the demand during most of the year. It's a balance. Right now they are building like crazy here in Orlando. The more they build the more empty rooms there will be for times like September.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2015)

This was posted a couple of hour ago on interval:


> Hello Interval members,
> 
> Spoiler alert: Recently, you may have seen some banners regarding an upcoming program, Choose 2. Please know, this membership benefit is coming soon – but it's not ready to be revealed just yet! Thank you for your patience as we work to finalize the details of this exciting perk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Great3 (Jul 13, 2015)

PamMo said:


> ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^   ^    ^    ^    ^    ^    ^
> 
> Understood, I'm just saying I'm not very excited about this because it's not an on par replacement for the XYZ exchanges. You can still get two weeks out of one (with two exchange fees, of course), but having to book the second week concurrent or consecutive with your original exchange, makes it less useful to me - unless I wanted (and could get) a second week at the resort I exchanged into. I buy ePlus as insurance, or to upgrade if a better unit becomes available. I can think of few instances that I'd want to exchange and buy an ePlus with the intention of trading later (using online search only), just to get a second, very limited (by week and location) unit with "Choose 2". There are always cheap getaways that give me more flexibility to go to Orlando, Las Vegas, Williamsburg...
> 
> I can see this would work great if you give weeks to family or friends to use. _"Hey! We're going to Maui, you can take your family to Orlando while we're gone."_



Hmm... Interesting thought, I somehow intrepreted what I read to mean, concurrent or consective weeks to be resorts in the same area (as long as that area is on the grid).  It would be interesting to find out if you can book Maui, and get Las Vegas or Orlando the following week, because those areas are on the Grid.

Not that I would do that, but it's a lot better than both weeks needs to be in the same area, and that you have to hope the area you booked is going to be on the grid.

Great3


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> This was posted a couple of hour ago on interval:


I was on the phone earlier today with interval to ask about the choose 2 program being I had a confirmed exchange.  I was told my week was not eligible as I traded a one bedroom for a one bedroom.  I was given the example if I had traded my two bedroom to a one bedroom or studio then I would be eligible. The representative seemed confused as I was put on hold a number of times.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 13, 2015)

Panina said:


> I was on the phone earlier today with interval to ask about the choose 2 program being I had a confirmed exchange. I was told my week was not eligible as I traded a one bedroom for a one bedroom. I was given the example if I had traded my two bedroom to a one bedroom or studio then I would be eligible. The representative seemed confused as I was put on hold a number of times.


 
The rep was confusing Choose 2 with the XYZ Type 2.


----------



## BevL (Jul 13, 2015)

Panina said:


> I was on the phone earlier today with interval to ask about the choose 2 program being I had a confirmed exchange.  I was told my week was not eligible as I traded a one bedroom for a one bedroom.  I was given the example if I had traded my two bedroom to a one bedroom or studio then I would be eligible. The representative seemed confused as I was put on hold a number of times.





Beefnot said:


> The rep was confusing Choose 2 with the XYZ Type 2.



Could be they don't know much about it as it seems it's not completely officially rolled out yet.

But that perk has been around for a long time - you can get two smaller units to "equal" the capacity of a larger unit exchanged.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 13, 2015)

How far out can you book Choose 2?  If my original exchange is a year out, can I book choose 2 a year out as well or do I need to wait till 60 to 90 days out?


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 13, 2015)

What we learned about XYZ was that the understanding of the program could vary significantly by representative.  So I would hang up and call back, or once you find your guy/gal who you trust is very knowledgeable, stick with them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2015)

sptung said:


> How far out can you book Choose 2?  If my original exchange is a year out, can I book choose 2 a year out as well or do I need to wait till 60 to 90 days out?



Probably not since the second week has to be concurrent or consecutive to the initial exchange. The "available for check-in within the next 60 - 90 days" will prevent you from booking this far out.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 14, 2015)

Potential loophole????    Buy EPlus for first trade.   Add Choose 2 week.....then retrade the original with EPlus.   I think this would get 2 weeks that are not concurrent or consecutive.   Thoughts?



*Q. I purchased E-Plus with my initial exchange, can I still book another Choose2 week?*
A. Yes. However, E-Plus cannot be purchased for a Choose2 week.
*Q. What will happen if I retrade my initial exchange confirmation?*
A. If you retrade your initial exchange confirmation, there is no impact to your Choose2 week


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Potential loophole????    Buy EPlus for first trade.   Add Choose 2 week.....then retrade the original with EPlus.   I think this would get 2 weeks that are not concurrent or consecutive.   Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is correct. Though for your retrades, you are stuck with online instant inventory. No OGS with retrades.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2015)

It looks like the banner ad for Choose-2 may have been premature. II posted in the thread in their Community that the feature is coming soon and they are still working on the program details. The banner ad has been pulled.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 14, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like the banner ad for Choose-2 may have been premature. II posted in the thread in their Community that the feature is coming soon and they are still working on the program details. The banner ad has been pulled.


Quite the professional outfit that II is. Just like its 1990s website.


----------



## MG5 (Aug 31, 2015)

*II new program:  Choose 2*

Introducing... Choose2
Because 2 is always better than 1
Your vacationing just got better with Choose2! It's 2 times the fun with 2 ways to book. When you have an upcoming confirmed exchange, you can:

Reserve a second unit for the same week at the same resort or at one nearby, and vacation with family or friends.
OR
Turn one week of vacation into two. Stay another week at the same resort, visit a different resort, or even go to a different destination.

You can do all of this without exchanging another week or using additional points. Payment of an additional exchange fee is required.

For destinations and months of travel currently available for Choose2 booking, see chart below.
Choose2 weeks are limited to select resorts, unit sizes and check-in dates. If you already have a confirmed exchange or are getting ready to book your next vacation, take a look at the chart to see if a Choose2 week may be available for you. If your exchange vacation is further in the future, keep checking back for the latest availabilty. You'll need to book your Choose2 week before the check-in date of your confirmed exchange.

Why choose just one when you can Choose2? Choose2 weeks must be booked by a vacation advisor, so call 800.622.4340 and unleash the power of 2!

Questions? Please read our FAQs here>>

This chart shows expected availability for Choose2 weeks. Please note that availability changes frequently. Please call a vacation advisor if you see an area that interests you.
TERMS & CONDITIONS
Choose2 offers the opportunity for Interval members to obtain a second exchange confirmation from a single relinquishment.

Initial week
In order to be eligible for a Choose2 week, the initial exchange must have a status of Confirmed. The confirmation for the initial exchange must have been obtained using the Deposit First exchange method, the Request First exchange method, or an accommodation certificate issued as a replacement for a deposited week. All other types of accommodation certificates do not qualify for a Choose 2 exchange. 

The Terms and Conditions of Individual Membership apply to the initial exchange and the Choose2 week.

Choose2 week
Choose2 weeks are available via call center or servicing office only; requests cannot be placed or confirmed on IntervalWorld.com. Only one Choose2 week can be confirmed per relinquishment. All Choose2 weeks must be instant confirmations; exchange requests cannot be placed. The Choose2 week must be confirmed before the check-in date of the initial exchange. The Choose2 week must be either concurrent to or immediately following the initial exchange confirmation week.

Available Choose2 exchanges will be limited to select areas and check-in dates at the discretion of Interval International. These areas and dates may change at any time. Members should check back if the available Choose2 dates have not yet reached the check-in date of the initial exchange. Additional limitations may be included or removed at any time, at the discretion of Interval International. These limitations may include restrictions based on holiday blackout dates, developer, resort, unit size, and/or private sleeping capacity.

Payment of an additional fee is required. The fee for Choose2 is the applicable telephone exchange fee. Exchange fees vary based on country of residence. The fee for Choose2 is the applicable telephone exchange fee. Exchange fees vary based on country of residence. Choose2 week is not available for a ShortStay Exchange. E-Plus cannot be purchased for a Choose2 week. A Choose2 week cannot be retraded.

A Choose2 exchange cannot be a ShortStay Exchange. E-Plus cannot be purchased for a Choose2 exchange. Choose2 exchanges cannot be retraded.

There is no impact to a Choose2 week if the initial exchange confirmation against the same relinquishment is retraded via a standard retrade or an E-Plus retrade. There is also no impact on a Choose2 week if the initial exchange confirmation is canceled and Interval retains the relinquishment and exchange fee. However, if the initial exchange confirmation is canceled and Interval returns the relinquishment and exchange fee, the Choose2 week will also be canceled.

Close


----------



## taterhed (Aug 31, 2015)

Chart?  What Chart?

 I guess we're not worthy of the chart.


----------



## Great3 (Aug 31, 2015)

*II Choose 2 Table*

Attached is the picture of the Table.

By the looks of it, I hate it...  Seems even more restrictive than a bad AC, but hey, on the bright side, at least the option is still available.  XYZs may be gone, but there is still a change to get a 2nd week, just not as good as before.  Current XYZ went until end of Dec., but this chart only goes out to Nov.

Looks like it pretty much going to be 3 months out max, hopefully that will change, but only time will tell...

Great3


----------



## taterhed (Aug 31, 2015)

Great3 said:


> Attached is the picture of the Table.
> 
> By the looks of it, I hate it... Seems even more restrictive than a bad AC, but hey, on the bright side, at least the option is still available. XYZs may be gone, but there is still a change to get a 2nd week, just not as good as before. Current XYZ went until end of Dec., but this chart only goes out to Nov.
> 
> ...



Thanks.
 Frankly, the fact that there is a real chart--without a vengeful ex-employee involved--just thrills me to death.  It's progress on that point.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 31, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Chart?  What Chart?
> 
> I guess we're not worthy of the chart.


It's on the advertisement page


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2015)

The biggest limitation seems to be that the Choose2 week must be concurrent or consecutive to the initial week. This will really limit what you can do with this program. Sounds good for giving a week away to friends if they vacation at the same time as you, whether they travel with you or not.

I wonder if enrolled Marriott owners will still receive no additional exchange fee on the Choose2 week? It may or may not look like an exchange. I wonder if they are still using the underlying XYZ framework though? Is is really the same program with just more restrictions.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 31, 2015)

*Choose2!*

Turn one week of vacation into two. Stay another week at the same resort, visit a different resort, or even go to a different destination.

You can do all of this without exchanging another week or using additional points. Payment of an additional exchange fee is required.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking at the FAQ, it seems like you may be able to book your first week and add eplus to that.  You could then book a concurrent or consecutive choose 2 week.  You could then retrade the first week for a different week retaining the choose 2 week.  Since the choose 2 is only available 90 days out, you would have to time your eplus trade so not to end up with the etrade flex week.


----------



## Safti (Aug 31, 2015)

*Question here...*

I am using two II one bedroom deposits to try and exchange into a Marriott resort (Orlando) in Dec. 2016. I am looking for two units as we are going with family. The request is already in. If I am contacted by II in Dec. 2015 that they can meet my request, can I ask for a Choose 2 for the second unit even if I've already requested to use one of my deposited units? Think I'm probably not being very clear here.....


----------



## TSPam (Sep 1, 2015)

Safti said:


> I am using two II one bedroom deposits to try and exchange into a Marriott resort (Orlando) in Dec. 2016. I am looking for two units as we are going with family. The request is already in. If I am contacted by II in Dec. 2015 that they can meet my request, can I ask for a Choose 2 for the second unit even if I've already requested to use one of my deposited units? Think I'm probably not being very clear here.....



Hi,
The choose 2 is only available from the current date to about 90 days from the current date so you would have to wait until September of *2016* to request the choose 2. So, if you get one week confirmed you would have to decide if you want the second week or take your chances the next September for a choose 2.
If you get e-plus on one or both the the exchanges then you could swap one for a choose 2 when the time comes and move the exchange out up to a year.

Pam


----------



## Safti (Sep 1, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> The choose 2 is only available from the current date to about 90 days from the current date so you would have to wait until September of *2016* to request the choose 2. So, if you get one week confirmed you would have to decide if you want the second week or take your chances the next September for a choose 2.
> If you get e-plus on one or both the the exchanges then you could swap one for a choose 2 when the time comes and move the exchange out up to a year.
> 
> Pam



I think I automatically have e-plus because I'm enrolled in the DC program. If this is true then would you use the second exchange for a second unit and then 90 days out, see if you could exchange that for an e-plus unit?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2015)

Safti said:


> I think I automatically have e-plus because I'm enrolled in the DC program. If this is true then would you use the second exchange for a second unit and then 90 days out, see if you could exchange that for an e-plus unit?



You would use ePlus to retrade the first week. You can't use ePlus on the Choose2 week.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 1, 2015)

Is there still a size limit for the choose2?  So for example, I trade my 1 bedroom for a 2 bedroom, do my choose2 week be limit to 1 bedroom or less? Thanks


----------



## ral (Sep 13, 2015)

*choose2 + getaway week?*

The rules state that one is unable to use a choose2 week with an accommodation certificate week, but are you able to use a choose2 week with a confirmed getaway week?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2015)

ral said:


> The rules state that one is unable to use a choose2 week with an accommodation certificate week, but are you able to use a choose2 week with a confirmed getaway week?



I would suspect no. This is really just a more restricted and publicized XYZ program. You culdn't get XYZ on getaways, I highly doubt you can do it with Choose2.


----------



## ral (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks, dioxide45. You're right. It is a definite "no". The original week must be an actual exchange according to II rep, not an AC or Getaway.


----------



## LMD (Sep 14, 2015)

*Choose 2 program; No more XYZ?*

I have used the XYZ program several times in the past

I called today and was told that there is no more XYZ, it is now the choose 2 program

I was also told that the Choose 2 week had to be at the SAME time as an exchange you have already booked or immediately following the booked week

Is that how everyone is understanding it?
I wanted to book something for next week on Orlando and was told I could not because my exchanges were for Oct and Dec. 

Disappointed


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 25, 2015)

I think this new system is going to backfire on Interval in terms of the number of exchange fees they collect.  The grid of locations for Choose2 seems similar to the XYZ grid.   If that's the case, the only way you could leverage this program is by a) giving away the bonus week to someone who wants to travel at the same time as you to a different low over supply location b) choosing to use a real exchange for an over supply location with tons of availability and booking a second week there or c) using your exchange where you want to go and then book a concurrent week with the Choose 2 somewhere else (seems doubtful many families will want to do this - for instance, use a high demand week to go to Aruba in peak season then fly to Orlando, Branson or Williamsburg for the week after?)   

If this is the direction II is heading in, they would be far better off to allow use of Choose2 with ACs too.  That would be a huge hit for them, because AC use tends to be in areas that will qualify for Choose2 - so taking a second unit for more space would be hugely attractive for many.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 25, 2015)

I would not leverage E-Plus just to get access to Choose2 as some folks suggested.  E-Plus is a great feature, but it definitely restricts the trading power of your real deposit.  IMO - whatever you can get with a Choose2 probably isn't going to be worth the TP hit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Choose 2 Change*

Per the Interval Rep on the II Community page Choose 2 has changed and is now more like the old xyz.  



> Dear Interval members,
> 
> Community is your place to share travel tips, vacation exchange ideas, and everything else important to your vacation ownership experience. We want to thank you for your feedback, and because we’ve listened, we have made the following changes to our Choose2 program.
> 
> ...





> Q. Does the Choose2 week have to be during the same week?
> A. No, the Choose2 week can be either concurrent to or anytime after the initial exchange confirmation week.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting about this change.  I would have never gone back and re-read the updated FAQ.  This changed definitely makes it more like the old XYZ program.  Glad to see this.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2015)

It doesn't seem like the Choose2 needs to be in the same location/region? If so, this change seems more like the old XYZ, just under a different name. I just made an exchange in to Ocean Pionte, I may call and see how the Choose2 stacks up against the old XYZ.


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 26, 2015)

One difference is the Choose 2 week needs to be booked prior to the check-in day of the Exchange stay.  And the grid is primarily going be less than 90 days forward.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2015)

krj9999 said:


> One difference is the Choose 2 week needs to be booked prior to the check-in day of the Exchange stay.  And the grid is primarily going be less than 90 days forward.



The first part is how XYZ always worked. Once you traveled on the exchange, you couldn't book an XYZ. I do think though that the grid will be limited to 90 days for the most part. With this now being a publicized promotion, they won't be able to extend the grid like they did with XYZ.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Per the Interval Rep on the II Community page Choose 2 has changed and is now more like the old xyz.



I suspect that they saw a huge hit in the number of confirmed exchanges. Most people aren't willing to do the EPlus or retrade dance and take the hit on losing the ability to OGS. So I suspect that the number of Choose 2 bookings was way lower than they were getting from XYZ, even though it was published where XYZ was not. They don't make changes because customers complain, they make changes to increase revenue. If customers are complaining, that was likely impacting revenue.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 26, 2015)

It really seemed like they didn't think thru the new program before launch. Glad to hear they changed it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> It really seemed like they didn't think thru the new program before launch. Glad to hear they changed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I think they thought they had to find a way to temper demand. With the Choose 2 program being published, I would suspect that there would be a lot more people vying for those weeks. So they had to figure out a way to restrict it more to keep it manageable. The problem is that it was too restrictive and I think it was a bit of a flop. So they opened it back up again, a good sign, but how will they manage the demand. I suspect only a 90 day grid from here on out. No more 5 or 6 months like we used to see.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 27, 2015)

This is good.  They had to do something.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 27, 2015)

I looked at the Grid and see that it currently only goes out through November.  I'm wondering if they just haven't updated the website material and if it actually extends into December now.

I'm wondering if any one has been successful in booking anything into December yet?


----------



## Great3 (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope the MODs can make this post a Sticky, and we do the same in this thread, where we report when the GRID is opened up to.

I been calling every week for the last 3-4 weeks, and the GRID is still only opened to end of Dec.  2015.

My exchange is Jan. 2 - 9th, 2016, and I am hoping to get a 2nd week right afterwards.  I hope we can do that same thing that was being done for the XYZ thread in the sightings forum (Where thread title gets updated with current GRID dates).  Now that II officially published their Choose2 program, I would think we can probably share this information and we get from the II reps.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Marriott opts out of Choose 2 (as of March 4, 2016)

This ongoing thread in the Marriott forum details what appear to be significant changes that have been heard by a few and confirmed through the TUG/II contact.  I'm putting the link here and in the Sightings forum sticky thread to hopefully limit any duplicate or cross-posting.


----------



## Inhislove (Mar 17, 2016)

Are Sheratons still in?


----------



## mdurette (Jan 6, 2017)

Thinking about this offer today....Does the 2nd unit HAVE to come off the grid if you do the same resort, same week for friends?

Example:   If I have a ski week at a Hyatt booked and another one is showing in inventory for that week can I just get that for friends?  Assuming this would not be on the grid.    The way I read the below, I think yes as the first part paragraph doesn't mention a grid - but the 2nd one for a future vacation at a different resort does mention a "Choose2 week"



*Choose2*
*Because 2 is always better than 1*
When you have an upcoming confirmed exchange, you can reserve a *second unit* for the same week at the same resort or at one nearby, and vacation with family or friends. 

*OR *you can reserve a *second unit* for any available Choose2 week after your initial confirmed exchange week. Stay another week at the same resort, visit a different resort, or even go to a different destination.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 6, 2017)

OMG - 3 calls into II, 3 different reps, 3 different stories.    I write this not for answer to question - but just info for future people looking into this.

My question to II:  If I want same week at same resort or one close by does it need to be on a grid location?    Because this "When you have an upcoming confirmed exchange, you can reserve a *second unit* for the same week at the same resort or at one nearby, and vacation with family or friends." does not indicate anything about a grid.

Answers

1.  Yes, needs to be on the grid.
2.  No, as long as your original exchange is for a lower size than your deposit.  (example:  used a 1BR to book a studio - can get another studio at the same resort)
3.  Yes, needs to be on the grid

I questioned #3 further about what #2 told me about second exchange off of deposit.   She said not based on unit size, but capacity.  My deposit had capacity of 6.  My exchange has capacity of 5 - so could not get another.   But, If my exchange had a capacity of 4, then I could get another exchange into same resort for something with capacity of 2.

Appears XYZ Type 2 is still available - I had forgot all about that option!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, option 2 is still the XYZ Type 2. Option 1 and 3, they were referring to Choose 2 which is the old XYZ Type 1.


----------



## Cindala (Jan 7, 2017)

Wouldn't option 2 be very difficult to do in a high demand resort?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

Cindala said:


> Wouldn't option 2 be very difficult to do in a high demand resort?


Yes, you can't use a request for an XYZ Type 2. It has to come from available inventory. Which is rare for high demand resorts and/or times.


----------

